
Patrolmen's Benevolent Association “Get Out of Jail Free” Cards - mhb
https://marginalrevolution.com/marginalrevolution/2018/01/get-jail-free-cards.html
======
chrisbennet
In US they have these little stickers with their “gang colors” (black and
blue). I can see why they want To be treated differently, but they should be
held to higher standard, not a lower one.

